# Water Car



## Doc

The car of the future is here.   
What fun.    

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2srZTqlr-38"]Water Car into the future powered by Honda - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bczoom

That's sweet.  It has gone into production.
http://www.carscoops.com/2013/06/watercar-panther-amphibious-car-with.html

80MPH on land, 44MPH on the water.  The latter is pretty impressive.

Unfortunately, at $135,000 it's out of my range.


----------



## Doc

135k ehh
I was thinking (scary fer sure) if 135 of you guys chipped in 1k each I'd buy the car and take turns giving rides to all, and I'd supply the beer.    What a deal huh?


----------



## bczoom

Oh, yea, that's it.  You get our $1K then make us drunk drivers so your buddies in the CG can bust us on the river.  They make their money, you make yours and the rest of us are chumps with a DUI on our record.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that would make a cool  moose hunting rig it could get you up and down the rivers than off the river aways


----------



## FrancSevin

My wife's uncle had one of those Aqua cars from back in the 60's. Capable of 6 knots on a calm pond, it was a bit of a joke. Where as most of us would keep a spare tire and battery cables, he kept a bilge pump and tubes of caulk.

This appears to be a production model of a concept someone in Texas had with their Corvette. Water Skiers might like it if it can be stable and holds the line.

 And then there is this Miata from California.
 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3MqQVi8IWU"]WaterCar - Amphibious Vehicles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

bczoom said:


> Oh, yea, that's it.  You get our $1K then make us drunk drivers so your buddies in the CG can bust us on the river.  They make their money, you make yours and the rest of us are chumps with a DUI on our record.


But but ...I'd bail ya out.   After a day or two.


----------



## bczoom

Gee, thanks Doc.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

those car's are cool and seem to preform pretty well but food for thought have you ever fed gas to a 100 hp  out board jet now lets just imagine what kind of fuel one of these is going to use considering the additional drag. what do you think the jeep gets for water time on a tank maybe 30 minutes.


----------



## waybomb

If you worry about gas never buy a boat. 
But for 130 large you could buya used f 450 to pull your used 38 cigarette with staggered big blocks and SSM 6s


----------



## JimVT

now put skis and that google car  with gps  and never get a dwi.


----------



## Doc

Snowtrac Nome said:


> those car's are cool and seem to preform pretty well but food for thought have you ever fed gas to a 100 hp  out board jet now lets just imagine what kind of fuel one of these is going to use considering the additional drag. what do you think the jeep gets for water time on a tank maybe 30 minutes.





waybomb said:


> If you worry about gas never buy a boat.
> But for 130 large you could buya used f 450 to pull your used 38 cigarette with staggered big blocks and SSM 6s



I don't think he's worried about gas as much as gas capacity.  Most boats come with large gas tanks which are needed on the water.  Cars on average are 16 to 20 gallon tanks.  Not near big enough for a boat.   Hopefully they at least put a 30 gallon tank in this thing but it would be even better with a 40 ro 50 gallon tank.  

One of my first boats was a four winns 200 horizen.  A 20 ft boat with a 4.3 6 cyl engine (160hp if I remember right).  44 gallon tank and that worked well for a good boating weekend.


----------



## bczoom

Yea, but you can't drive your boat to the gas station for fuel, beer and smokes.  Just saying.  _Well, there is the marina(s) but they gouge you pretty hard_


----------



## MrLiberty

A friend of mine still has an aqua car from the 60's, but it slow and only good on small calm lakes.

I like this concept, but I wouldn't venture to far from a gas dock with this.

I'll stick with a boat than you very much.


----------



## Umberto

MrLiberty said:


> A friend of mine still has an aqua car from the 60's, but it slow and only good on small calm lakes.
> 
> I like this concept, but I wouldn't venture to far from a gas dock with this.
> 
> I'll stick with a boat than you very much.



About 20 years ago SeaTac had one on display and remember reading about them in Popular Mechanic's back in the 60's. I imagine it would be good for trolling.


----------

